# 11 people dead in Ft. Hood shooting



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

people are messed up

http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE5A454F20091106


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Just saw this on CNN. Not much info yet, all the press seems to know is the scumbag's name and the number of dead/wounded. Man....you know sh*t's getting fucked up when the psychiatrist goes nuts and starts shooting people.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

His name says it all..... That's as far as I'll go.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

thats what i thought, i was like damn what are his patients going to do!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

He's in the army and then hes mad for getting deployed? What did he expect? He must have been a horrible shrink. Seriously we have some dumb people signing up for service. Some actually get mad for doing what they're trained to.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> His name says it all..... That's as far as I'll go.


What exactly does his name say to you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

> Nader Hasan said his cousin was a U.S.-born Muslim...


Case closed.

They ban homosexuals from the military, yet they let muslims serve.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Read about this earlier.

The fact that he is a Muslim, I think will start a a hate thing.
But to be honest, it wouldn't surprise me if that's why he did it.
At the same time, couldve been some type of depression OR he couldve been going nuts from working
with crazy people.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> His name says it all..... That's as far as I'll go.


What exactly does his name say to you?
[/quote]

Take it however you want. "That's as far as I'll go."


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> His name says it all..... That's as far as I'll go.


I Came into this thread to post EXACTLY the same thing...


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats absolutely terrible..... there are no excuses for this. This sh*t goes down all over the world , its just publicised more in North America. Sad Sad Day


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

This is crazy, Fort Hood is where I was stationed when I was in the Army I know right were they are talking about. I cant belive that one man could take out so many soldiers, They are trained for this very thing. RIP to all the lives taken for no good reason.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

It was just reported that the shooter is alive and in custody. I prefer this actually. I'd rather he lived and be served justice than die and win.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope they kill him in a firing squad. He needs to die the way he made others die.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> This is crazy, Fort Hood is where I was stationed when I was in the Army I know right were they are talking about. * I cant belive that one man could take out so many soldiers, They are trained for this very thing. RIP to all the lives taken for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not like you would expect to be shot at in your own base by another fellow soldier the victims were caught off guard.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

diddye said:


> He's in the army and then hes mad for getting deployed? What did he expect? He must have been a horrible shrink. Seriously we have some dumb people signing up for service. Some actually get mad for doing what they're trained to.


you get what you pay for!

the "fed" hasn't historically and definitely currently hasn't selected the most qualified individuals! The federal gov. (military) is notorious for hiring the lower 10-20%...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> His name says it all..... That's as far as I'll go.


What exactly does his name say to you?
[/quote]

Take it however you want. "That's as far as I'll go."
[/quote]

So what do you two think about the devout Muslim US soldier Kareem Rashad Sultan Khan who was killed in Iraq back in 07? Isn't what you two are speaking about disrespectful to this fallen muslim soldier, who in your words was "fighting for your freedom"?

Wonder what the name Kareem Rashad Sultan Khan would have meant to you TWTR if you didn't know that he was a soldier like you who had fallen out in Iraq.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> He's in the army and then hes mad for getting deployed? What did he expect? He must have been a horrible shrink. Seriously we have some dumb people signing up for service. Some actually get mad for doing what they're trained to.


you get what you pay for!

the "fed" hasn't historically and definitely currently hasn't selected the most qualified individuals! The federal gov. (military) is notorious for hiring the lower 10-20%...
[/quote]

seriously...my heart and prayers go out to the family of the victims.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> He's in the army and then hes mad for getting deployed? What did he expect? He must have been a horrible shrink. Seriously we have some dumb people signing up for service. Some actually get mad for doing what they're trained to.


you get what you pay for!

the "fed" hasn't historically and definitely currently hasn't selected the most qualified individuals! The federal gov. (military) is notorious for hiring the lower 10-20%...
[/quote]

I'd like to see your source. Since when does the lower 10-20% include medical doctors?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> His name says it all..... That's as far as I'll go.


What exactly does his name say to you?
[/quote]

Take it however you want. "That's as far as I'll go."
[/quote]

So what do you two think about the devout Muslim US soldier Kareem Rashad Sultan Khan who was killed in Iraq back in 07? Isn't what you two are speaking about disrespectful to this fallen muslim soldier, who in your words was "fighting for your freedom"?

Wonder what the name Kareem Rashad Sultan Khan would have meant to you TWTR if you didn't know that he was a soldier like you who had fallen out in Iraq.
[/quote]

Did he kill 12 people? You're probably smiling away at todays events.
[/quote]

Well that made no sense :

You said "His name says it all", you basically labelled everyone with a muslim name as a killer almost as if to say "Oh he was a muslim, with the name of Hassan no wonder this happened". Your mentality disrespects a fallen member of the US military which you are apart of. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

His name says it all. That's as far as I'll go.

Leave your personal problem with me out of other people's thread.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Classic response when one is backed up into a corner. I'm am done with this too. Rest in peace to the victims.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> ^ Classic response when one is backed up into a corner. I'm am done with this too. Rest in peace to the victims.


Not really considering my first post stated I wouldnt go any further. I didnt want to further offend anybody such as you. Just wait a few days the facts come out and the guy starts talking.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Then why say something like that? You know it is a pretty low thing to say, I know your still pissed about the things I said before but I am stopping all of that because the site owner told me less drama in the lounge. I wish you guys would stop with this Muslim, its because there muslim, stuff.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, since we've been to war in Iraq/Saudi, how many attacks against the US forces base have been muslims with muslims names ?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

This thread almost got Hijacked!

Thanks TWTR.

I work with a guy who was stationed there he has alot of friends in an MP company on Hood, and said that they have only released just a small portion of what actually went on.

Hope everything works out well for the Families.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> He's in the army and then hes mad for getting deployed? What did he expect? He must have been a horrible shrink. Seriously we have some dumb people signing up for service. Some actually get mad for doing what they're trained to.


you get what you pay for!

the "fed" hasn't historically and definitely currently hasn't selected the most qualified individuals! The federal gov. (military) is notorious for hiring the lower 10-20%...
[/quote]

*I'd like to see your source. Since when does the lower 10-20% include medical doctors?*
[/quote]

seriously...you did read what you typed???? google the comparison guy...would you rather have your mother.... go to the best hospital that money could buy in the private sector or the best VA hospital...

could you site a source that proves that "Fed" employs over the top 20% in most professions.... most are in the lower 20% tell those individuals make good use of the educational opportunity that are offered during and after service.

I'm done....like I said before prayers go out to there family's

edit: trying make thing's less personal!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Below is a link to the video of the shooter who was dressed in traditional Arabic garb and expressed concerns of possibly having to fight his own people, taped early in the morning before the events unfolded. Looks like there is light starting to shed on my hypothesis.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/11/06/fort.h...pect/index.html


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn thats a real shitty thing to happen. im suprised this sort of thing didn't happen sooner

from what i have read there were three attackers. were they all muslim or was it just the hassan guy?

this just proves that religion of any sort if a pile of crap. needless loss of life


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

all i have to say is the moment that psycho made the decision to murder my fellow soldiers, he was immediately stripped of his right to the title "Soldier of The United States Army". I dont care how funny his name sounds or what color his skin is. He can go to hell.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> damn thats a real shitty thing to happen. im suprised this sort of thing didn't happen sooner
> 
> from what i have read there were three attackers. were they all muslim or was it just the hassan guy?
> 
> this just proves that religion of any sort if a pile of crap. needless loss of life


It was only one guy.

It has happened many times.

A couple months ago two recruiters were shot by a US born Muslim.

About a year ago an attack on Fort Dix was foiled by authorities.

A couple years ago a Muslim soldier threw grenades into his units tents.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn these muslims. 
but then again this is the risk of having soldiers go up against their own people. conflicting emotions and all. 
as much as i disagree with the war in iraq i think soldiers have a moral responsibility and should have an unbiased view as much as possible and strive to make things better in the warzone. 
this hassan guy is a total turd. a better way to resolve his issues would be to refuse to go into battle


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> damn these muslims.
> but then again this is the risk of having soldiers go up against their own people. conflicting emotions and all.
> as much as i disagree with the war in iraq i think soldiers have a moral responsibility and should have an unbiased view as much as possible and strive to make things better in the warzone.
> this hassan guy is a total turd. a better way to resolve his issues would be to refuse to go into battle


Right. There are other ways to avoid deployment. Especially having the power as a Major in the medical field. (if avoiding the deployment was the main issue in this case)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont wanna immdeiatly conclude that the reason for his outburst was because he is a muslim and disagreed with the war. althought it probably was a major part of it
he was a psychiatrist who had helped soldiers over the years get over their problems. i think it was a mix of emotions which sent him over the edge.
i think we need to wait for more information on why he did it.
either way still a real shitty way to deal with his problems!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Agreed. The facts will come out within the week. Chances being better now that he is reported alive. I honestly wouldnt care if his name were John Smith, he killed 12 soldiers.....


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

diddye said:


> He's in the army and then hes mad for getting deployed? What did he expect? He must have been a horrible shrink. Seriously we have some dumb people signing up for service. Some actually get mad for doing what they're trained to.


Its NOT the people 'signing' up for service. Its the IDIOTS that run the service!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hes a shrink that explains it all. They are all frikn nuts. The reason they become shrinks is because they have their own issues and it makes them feel better to tell other peopel what to do. ITs not a science its all opinion. My stepsister is a shrink and shes a frikn loonie. I say stick a nade in his mouth and pull the pin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/11/05/radicals.mosque/index.html

This violent superstition called 'islam' is a public safety hazard.

Islam should be outlawed and radicals should be deported to Antartica.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

My heart goes out to the victims. I REALLY hope this was not a muslim related thing because we dont need anything else to stoke this fire. Ill bet its not though, ill bet the dude was just crazy. Think about it, if he was doing this for some jihad BS, i think he could have made it a bit more bloody than it was.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

FORT HOOD, Texas (AP) - Soldiers who witnessed the shooting rampage at Fort Hood that left 13 people dead reported that the gunman shouted "Allahu Akbar!" - an Arabic phrase for "God is great!" - before opening fire, the base commander said Friday.

http://www.daily-chronicle.com/articles/20...yrbhg/index.xml



Nick G said:


> My heart goes out to the victims. I REALLY hope this was not a muslim related thing because we dont need anything else to stoke this fire. Ill bet its not though, ill bet the dude was just crazy. Think about it, if he was doing this for some jihad BS,* i think he could have made it a bit more bloody than it was.*


ha, what do you want? It was the worst mass murder on a US base in history.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> My heart goes out to the victims. I REALLY hope this was not a muslim related thing because we dont need anything else to stoke this fire. Ill bet its not though, ill bet the dude was just crazy. Think about it, if he was doing this for some jihad BS,* i think he could have made it a bit more bloody than it was.*


ha, what do you want? It was the worst mass murder on a US base in history.
[/quote]
i want it not to have happened. I am not saying what happened wasnt bad. I am just saying that it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^ IMHO, 13 dead and 30 injured (28 still in the hospital) is a pretty good job for a psych doctor.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

EZmoney said:


> ^^^ IMHO, 13 dead and 30 injured (28 still in the hospital) is a pretty good job for a psych doctor.


right, and maybe I have just seen too many rambo movies, or am just more creative but i would think that if u were doing something as an act of war (as opposed to just snapping) and you were already on the other side of the lines, you could do a LOT worse damage. sh*t, even if it were a machine gun as opposed to two handguns he probably could have doubled the body count. I know this is a high number because its the worst murder on a base in history.... but i still think that if he were to have put even a little thought into it, it might have been a lot worse which leads me to think that he just wigged out from a high stress job plus his name most likely didnt stop comments and he was afraid to go to war, plus whatever else. 
i dont know though, thats just a hunch.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nick G said:


> ^^^ IMHO, 13 dead and 30 injured (28 still in the hospital) is a pretty good job for a psych doctor.


right, and maybe I have just seen too many rambo movies, or am just more creative but i would think that if u were doing something as an act of war (as opposed to just snapping) and you were already on the other side of the lines, you could do a LOT worse damage. sh*t, even if it were a machine gun as opposed to two handguns he probably could have doubled the body count. I know this is a high number because its the worst murder on a base in history.... but i still think that if he were to have put even a little thought into it, it might have been a lot worse which leads me to think that he just wigged out from a high stress job plus his name most likely didnt stop comments and he was afraid to go to war, plus whatever else. 
i dont know though, thats just a hunch.
[/quote]

See one of my earlier posts about muslim (and muslim soldier) attacks on troops on US bases. The numbers are never that high. Look at columbine. They planned to kill 500 people and only killed 12. It's consistent with mass murders that they never kill the amount of people they intend. I think the only one who has gotten close to his projections was the VA Tech shooter.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^^^ IMHO, 13 dead and 30 injured (28 still in the hospital) is a pretty good job for a psych doctor.


right, and maybe I have just seen too many rambo movies, or am just more creative but i would think that if u were doing something as an act of war (as opposed to just snapping) and you were already on the other side of the lines, you could do a LOT worse damage. sh*t, even if it were a machine gun as opposed to two handguns he probably could have doubled the body count. I know this is a high number because its the worst murder on a base in history.... but i still think that if he were to have put even a little thought into it, it might have been a lot worse which leads me to think that he just wigged out from a high stress job plus his name most likely didnt stop comments and he was afraid to go to war, plus whatever else. 
i dont know though, thats just a hunch.
[/quote]

See one of my earlier posts about muslim (and muslim soldier) attacks on troops on US bases. The numbers are never that high. Look at columbine. They planned to kill 500 people and only killed 12. It's consistent with mass murders that they never kill the amount of people they intend. I think the only one who has gotten close to his projections was the VA Tech shooter.
[/quote]
true, well columbine was HS kids who got picked on.. this dude was a 39 y/o military man. I mean, jihad loves bombs, which im sure he would have had access to right? 
I dont want to argue semantics, I just dont want to rush to judgement that since this guy had a muslim name that he must have been doing this for some jihad or whatever. The country already gives zero respect to muslims. A good friend of mine, Muhammed, knows the homeland security guy by name because the "see something, say something" campaign has people calling about him every week. Mo loves america, he was born here.. but he is getting fed up with it. Honestly, I dont blame him. I just hope that in the end, its proved that this dude just snapped.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^ Classic response when one is backed up into a corner. I'm am done with this too. Rest in peace to the victims.


Not really considering my first post stated I wouldnt go any further. I didnt want to further offend anybody such as you. Just wait a few days the facts come out and the guy starts talking.
[/quote]

oh convenient for you dude...

Charles Albright: convicted of murdering three prostitutes in Dallas, Texas; sentenced to life imprisonment in 1991 
Joe Ball: AKA "The Alligator Man"; killed at least 20 women in the early 20th century in Texas 
Herb Baumeister: suspected of killing 20+ men along I-70; fled and committed suicide after remains of 11 were found on his Westfield, Indiana property 
David Berkowitz: AKA "Son of Sam" and "The .44 Caliber Killer"; convicted of six murders in New York 
Bloody Benders: family who killed guests at their inn in Labette County, Kansas in 1872 
Robert Berdella: convicted of killing six men in 1988 in Kansas City, Missouri; sexually tortured and dismembered his victims 
Kenneth Bianchi and Angelo Buono Jr: AKA the "Hillside Strangler"; killers of 13 women and possibly involved in three other killings 
Richard Biegenwald: convicted of killing five people in the early 1980s in the Asbury Park, New Jersey area; suspected in at least six other murders 
Arthur Gary Bishop: Utah man who murdered five young boys; executed in 1988 
Lawrence Bittaker and Roy Norris: kidnapped, tortured, raped and murdered five girls in 1979 
Terry Blair: Kansas City serial killer and rapist; active 1982-2004 
William Bonin: AKA "The Freeway Killer"; with several accomplices, claimed the lives of 20 boys in California 
Robert Charles Browne: convicted of two murders in Colorado; confessed to 48 murders 
Jerry Brudos: AKA "The Lust Killer" and "Shoe Fetish Slayer"; killed at least five women in Oregon 
Ted Bundy: law student who raped and murdered more than 35 women in six states; executed in Florida State Prison on January 24, 1989 
David Carpenter: AKA the "Trailside Killer"; murdered five women on San Francisco-area hiking trails between 1979 and 1981 
Michael Bear Carson and Suzan Carson: nomadic hippie killers involved in the counter-culture movement; suspects in 12 homicides; sentenced to life imprisonment for three San Francisco Bay Area murders in 1983 
Dean Carter: murdered at least four women 
Richard Chase: AKA "The Vampire of Sacramento"; murdered six people in California the 1970s 
Doug Clark and Carol M. Bundy: AKA "Sunset Strip Killers"; killed at least seven people during 1980 
Carroll Cole: killed 16 people between 1948 and 1980; executed in 1985 
Alton Coleman and Debra Denise Brown: multi-state killers whose killings took place during two months in 1984; convicted of murder in three states 
Ray Copeland and Faye Copeland: oldest couple ever sentenced to death in the United States at the ages of 75 and 69; convicted of killing five men; modus operandi was to hire unskilled drifters as farm hands and later kill them 
Dean Corll, Elmer Wayne Henley and David Brooks: committed the Houston Mass Murders in the 1970s 
Juan Corona: California killer convicted of murdering 25 men in 1971 
Charles Cullen: nurse in New Jersey and Pennsylvania who killed as many as 40 patients through lethal injection 
Andrew Cunanan: murdered five people, including fashion designer Gianni Versace, in a cross-country journey during a three-month period in 1997, ending with Cunanan's suicide, at the age of 27 
Jeffrey Dahmer: Milwaukee, Wisconsin cannibal who kept heads, skulls and body parts in his apartment for sexual gratification; convicted of 15 murders, but believed responsible for at least two others 
Albert DeSalvo: AKA "The Boston Strangler"; convicted of unrelated rapes; DeSalvo was never indicted for the Strangler murders, although he did confess to them 
Westley Allan Dodd: raped and murdered three boys in 1989; executed on January 5, 1993 
Ronald Dominique: confessed to raping and murdering at least 23 men in Louisiana; sentenced to eight life sentences in 2008 
Nannie Doss: AKA "The Giggling Granny" and "The Jolly Black Widow"; serial poisoner who killed 11 family members 
Paul Durousseau: murdered seven in southeast United States between 1997 and 2003; may have killed while stationed in Germany with the Army 
Mack Ray Edwards: convicted of murdering three children after confessing to the murders of six in Los Angeles County between 1953 and 1969; claimed at one point to have killed as many as 18 
Raymond Fernandez and Martha Beck: AKA the "Lonely Hearts Killers"; killed at least three women and one child in the 1940s but suspected in up to 20 murders in New York and Michigan 
Albert Fish: AKA the "Werewolf of Wisteria"; sadist and pedophile who cannibalized several children; convicted of one murder, confessed to 2 others,claimed to have molested 100 children 
Wayne Adam Ford: AKA "Wayward Wayne"; confessed to murdering four women; believed to have killed others 
Kendall Francois: serial killer from Poughkeepsie, New York who targeted prostitutes; after strangling the women, he would store them in various crawl spaces in and around his home 
Joseph Paul Franklin: racist serial killer who targeted interracial couples and attempted to assassinate Larry Flynt and Vernon Jordan; convicted of 11 murders and confessed to nine others 
John Wayne Gacy: AKA "Killer Clown"; killer of at least 33 men and boys; kept bodies buried under his Chicago home 
Gerald and Charlene Gallego: AKA the "Gallego Sex Slaves Killers"; kidnapped, raped and killed victims in the late 1970s; most of them were teenagers 
Carlton Gary: convicted of the murders of seven elderly women in Georgia 
Donald Henry "Peewee"" Gaskins: AKA "Meanest Man in America"; convicted of nine murders; confessed to more than 200; executed on September 6, 1991 
Ed Gein: two known victims, one suspected victim, four missing persons; elements of Gein's life and crimes have inspired, at least in part, the films Psycho and The Texas Chain Saw Massacre, and the novel/movie The Silence of the Lambs 
Janie Lou Gibbs: Georgia poisoner who killed five family members 
Kristen Gilbert: AKA the "Angel of Death"; nurse convicted of killing four by epinephrine injection 
Lorenzo Gilyard: killed up to 13 prostitutes in the Kansas City area 1977 to 1993 
Harvey Glatman: Californian rapist and killer of three women; lured women to pose for "bondage photographs"; executed September 18, 1959 
Jeffrey Gorton: convicted of two rape-murders in Michigan, suspected of more 
Dana Sue Gray: convicted of murder of three elderly women and attempted murder of a fourth in California 
Vaughn Greenwood: convicted of nine counts of murder, including eight of the "Skid Row Slasher" killings in southern California 
Belle Gunness: Norwegian-born murder-for-profit killer who killed her suitors and children in Indiana 
Anna Marie Hahn: German-born murder-for-profit killer who poisoned five elderly men; executed in 1938 
Robert Hansen: Alaskan baker who killed prostitutes at his cabin; convicted of four murders but admitted to 11 others 
Donald Harvey: AKA "Angel of Death"; hospital orderly; confessed to more than 80 "mercy killings" with 37 confirmed killings 
William Heirens: AKA "The Lipstick Killer"; confessed to three murders spanning from June 1945 to January 1946 
Dr. H. H. Holmes: active from 1890 to 1894 during Chicago's 1893 World's Columbian Exposition; convicted of only one murder but definitively tied to at least eight more and confessed to a total of 27 
Waneta Hoyt: New York woman who murdered her five children 
Michael Hughes: killed four women in the Los Angeles area between 1992 and 1993; charged in 2008 with raping and murdering four additional women between 1986 and 1993 
Leslie Irvin: AKA "Mad Dog"; convicted of killing six people in Indiana in the mid-1950s; his Supreme Court case set a precedent for fair trials of highly publicized defendants 
Phillip Carl Jablonski: killed at least four women in California and Utah 
Keith Hunter Jesperson: Canadian serial killer convicted in the United States 
Vincent Johnson: AKA the "Brooklyn Strangler"; a homeless crack addict who killed at least five prostitutes 
Genene Jones: Texas pediatric nurse who poisoned infants in her care; convicted of only one murder but suspected of 10 or more others 
Patrick Kearney: necrophiliac convicted of 21 murders in California and admitted to seven other murders 
Edmund Kemper: started killing when he was 15 years old in Santa Cruz, California; convicted of six murders and implicated in four others 
Tillie Klimek: Chicago woman who poisoned five husbands; sentenced to life imprisonment 
Paul John Knowles: raped and murdered 18 people 
Randy Kraft: convicted of the murders of 16 young men and boys; suspected of 51 others in California 
Timothy Krajcir: confessed to killing more than nine women-five in Missouri and four others in Illinois and Pennsylvania 
Peter Kudzinowski: killed children in New Jersey in the 1920s 
Leonard Lake and Charles Ng: ex-Marines and survivalists; killed at least 11 people and suspected of 25 in Wilseyville, California; collected and murdered female sex slaves 
Derrick Todd Lee: AKA the "Baton Rouge Serial Killer"; convicted of two murders; linked by DNA evidence to five others 
Henry Lee Lucas: convicted of 11 murders and confessed to approximately 3,000 others, although most of his confessions are considered outlandish; a task force set up to investigate his claims suggested that the true number of his murders may be as high as 213 
Rhonda Belle Martin: Alabama poisoner who murdered six family members; suspected of poisoning at least nine; executed in 1957 
Michigan murders (John Norman Collins and Gary Leiterman): committed separately in Ypsilanti and Ann Arbor between 1967 and 1969 
Frederick Mors: Austrian who killed 17 elderly patients by poisoning in New York 
John Allen Muhammad and Lee Boyd Malvo: AKA "Beltway Snipers"; Muhammad is convicted of seven murders so far and awaiting prosecution for nine others; Malvo was convicted of, plead guilty to, or confessed to at least nine murders 
Herbert Mullin: schizophrenic in Santa Cruz, California who killed people to prevent earthquakes; convicted of 10 murders and confessed to three others 
Earle Nelson: AKA "Gorilla Man"; necrophiliac convicted and hanged for one murder; implicated in about 20 others 
Marie Noe: murdered eight of her children between 1949 and 1968 
Gordon Stewart Northcott: AKA the "Wineville Chicken Coop Murders"; California man who confessed to kidnapping, raping and murdering nine young boys with the aid of his mother, Sarah Louise Northcott in the 1920s; suspected of the murder of nearly 30, executed in 1930 
Carl Panzram: murderer, rapist and arsonist; convicted of two murders; confessed to 19 others; executed in 1930 
Gerald Parker: AKA the "Bedroom Basher" raped and murdered five women and killed the unborn baby of a sixth woman in Orange County, California 
Christopher Peterson: AKA the "Shotgun Killer", confessed to shooting seven people with a shotgun in a killing spree spanning from October 30, 1990 to December 18, 1990 in Indiana. 
Dorothea Puente: convicted of three killings in Sacramento, California during the 1980s; suspected of six others 
Dennis Rader: AKA the "BTK Killer"; killed ten people between 1974 and 1991 in Sedgwick County, Kansas 
Richard Ramirez: AKA the "Night Stalker"; terrorized Los Angeles in 1984 and 1985; convicted of 14 murders 
David Parker Ray: convicted of rape and torture and sentenced to 224 years in prison; FBI believes he was responsible for the deaths of 60 women in Truth or Consequences, New Mexico 
Paul Dennis Reid: killed seven people during armed robberies between February and April 1997 
Ángel Maturino Reséndiz: killed nine people in Texas, Kentucky, and Illinois 
Gary Ridgway: AKA the "Green River Killer"; convicted of murdering 48 women in Washington state 
Joel Rifkin: murdered 17 women in the New York City and Long Island areas 
John Edward Robinson: AKA the "Cyber Sex Killer"; lured victims through the internet; convicted of murdering six women in Missouri and Kansas 
Dayton Leroy Rogers: murdered at least six women in Oregon 
Danny Rolling: pleaded guilty to murdering five students in Florida; executed in 2006 
Michael Bruce Ross: raped and murdered seven women in Connecticut; executed May 13, 2005 
Efren Saldivar: respiratory therapist who killed six patients, possibly as many as 120 
Altemio Sanchez: AKA the "Bike Path Rapist"; responsible for three murders and numerous rapes spanning a 25-year period in Buffalo, New York; currently serving three consecutive 75 years-to-life sentences for the murders 
Heriberto Seda: New York City copycat killer of the "Zodiac Killer" active from 1990 to 1994; convicted of shooting eight individuals, killing three; sentenced to life imprisonment in 1998 
Gerard John Schaefer: Florida police officer who killed up to 34 women and girls 
Tommy Lynn Sells: convicted of only one murder; admitted to murdering dozens of people across the United States, possibly in excess of 70 although only six are confirmed 
Arthur Shawcross: AKA "The Genesee River Killer"; convicted of 12 murders; confessed to one more 
Robert Shulman: convicted of murdering five prostitutes between 1991 and 1996 
Lemuel Smith: confessed to the murders of five people, including an on-duty female prison guard 
Morris Solomon Jr.: handyman who killed six young women between 1986 and 1987 in Sacramento, California 
Anthony Sowell: Cleveland, Ohio man arrested in November 2009; 10 bodies found on premises 
Gerald Stano: convicted murderer of 41 women; executed in 1998 
Cary Stayner: killed four women in Yosemite, California 
Michael Swango: physician and surgeon who poisoned over 30 of his patients and colleagues 
William Suff: AKA the "Riverside Killer"; killed up to 19 women near Riverside, California 
Marybeth Tinning: New York woman who smothered nine of her children to death 
Ottis Toole: Henry Lee Lucas' accomplice; convicted of six murders in Florida; confessed to but never tried for Adam Walsh's murder 
Maury Travis: St. Louis area torture killer of 12-17 prostitutes from 2000 to 2002 
Chester Turner: murderer of women in Los Angeles, California; convicted of 12 murders and linked through DNA evidence to another 
Henry Louis Wallace: Charlotte, North Carolina killer of at least nine young women from 1992 to 1994 
Coral Eugene Watts: convicted of two murders; admitted to killing 80 people in Texas and Michigan; possibly guilty of 100 murders 
Nathaniel White: convicted of stabbing to death six women in the Hudson Valley, New York area from 1991 to 1992 
Wayne Williams: convicted of two murders; police claim his arrest solved 23 others in a string of 29 
Gwendolyn Graham and Cathy Wood: Michigan duo who murdered five elderly nursing home residents in their care and claimed to have killed another 
Randall Woodfield: AKA the "The I-5 Killer" and "The I-5 Bandit"; convicted of four murders; believed responsible for 14 others 
Aileen Wuornos: shot six men dead in Florida; executed in 2002 
Robert Lee Yates: murdered at least 13 women in Spokane County, Washington 
[edit] Venezuela

so what do those names say to you?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^How many of them shot soldiers and yelled "Allah Akbar" beforehand?

(and no its not the point of the soldiers, its the point of his actions)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

oh and apparently there was a graduation with like 600 people on the base too, which would most likely have been a MUCH bloodier target if the dude had planned a little bit.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Time will tell. I'd think the guy was just as much of a douche bag if his name were John Smith. But it just didnt shock me when details came out. All I'm saying. Call me a bigot, but it wasnt a shock. I hope for him and the Muslim community that the two arent connected. But just read the news, listen to the witness reports....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

everyone arguing with TWTR is being f*cking blind. Someone named Nidal Hassan goes on a shooting rampage on a US base and we're racist for jumping to conclusions. Wake up you morons we're at war with ISLAMISTS...who are muslims, and have muslim names. Everyone's so quick to point fingers at the people who have the balls to be like "yeah, he probably did it b/c he's muslim"


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> everyone arguing with TWTR is being f*cking blind. Someone named Nidal Hassan goes on a shooting rampage on a US base and we're racist for jumping to conclusions. Wake up you morons we're at war with ISLAMISTS...who are muslims, and have muslim names. Everyone's so quick to point fingers at the people who have the balls to be like "yeah, he probably did it b/c he's muslim"


Moron?
yeah i guess it takes balls to make assumptions before the facts are known. 
us being at war doesnt change the nature of this country and its "innocent until proven guilty" foundation. 
and i dont remember anyone other than maybe SYM calling him racist. 
someones name is not admissable in court, it shouldnt be used against them either. 
if someone is crazy, it doesnt really matter what their name is.

and i dont see this as an argument, i see it as a debate, so maybe u should calm the hell down.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> His name says it all..... That's as far as I'll go.


I don't care if people call me a racist but that's what happens when you have them in the U.S. military because of the nature in which these sleepers operate. I'm not saying put people of the Islamic faith or of Arabic backgrounds in internment camps or give them less rights or anything of that nature what so ever but I would think twice about recruiting them into the armed forces at the moment.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nick G said:


> everyone arguing with TWTR is being f*cking blind. Someone named Nidal Hassan goes on a shooting rampage on a US base and we're racist for jumping to conclusions. Wake up you morons we're at war with ISLAMISTS...who are muslims, and have muslim names. Everyone's so quick to point fingers at the people who have the balls to be like "yeah, he probably did it b/c he's muslim"


Moron?
yeah i guess it takes balls to make assumptions before the facts are known. 
us being at war doesnt change the nature of this country and its "*innocent until proven guilty*" foundation. 
and i dont remember anyone other than maybe SYM calling him racist. 
someones name is not admissable in court, it shouldnt be used against them either. 
if someone is crazy, it doesnt really matter what their name is.

and i dont see this as an argument, i see it as a debate, so maybe u should calm the hell down.
[/quote]
Im sorry man, but I know you damn well dont believe in that notion....








Its always Guilty until proven otherwise.
As far as teh name thing goes, sad but its true. After 9/11 we do judge people differently on there names. But its been around even before 9/11


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> His name says it all..... That's as far as I'll go.


I Came into this thread to post EXACTLY the same thing...
[/quote]
Thirded.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Fourthed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What upsets me about some posts in this thread....is it condemns an entire group of people....for the actions of a few. It is the same reason I get upset when I hear how the white man is keeping everyone down and how I should pay for the sins of my fathers fathers father. The white race has perpetrated some of the worst crimes against humanity in history....and it pisses me off that I get associated with that. I never owned anyone. I never made the decision to hire someone based on race or gender....but because I am a white man....I am constantly under suspicion. Some people are doing the same ignorant stereotyping in this thread and it irritates the crap out of me. Just like not every Catholic bombs abortion clinics....not every Muslim is a terrorist. Why is it that people need to cast these huge nets over groups of people when less then 1% are guilty of what you are trying to catch....it just doesnt make sense to me.

I was in the military...and there were some crazy ass dudes in there&#8230;from the jittery ******* white guy&#8230;the over intense intercity brother&#8230;the Asian that isn't quite right upstairs&#8230;..you can find them all in the military. Doesn't make them any less American&#8230;.it just makes them individuals. Because this one person goes crazy is not reason to condemn every American solder that may believe in a different God.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/11/05/radicals.mosque/index.html
> 
> This violent superstition called 'islam' is a public safety hazard.
> 
> Islam should be outlawed and radicals should be deported to Antartica.


Islam and what these fuckers are doing are two totally different things.. If you wanted to give it a label it's call jihad

my condolences to the families.. sh*t has really been hitting the fan lately eh?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

^well said GG


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

GG you are right but whether you like it or not your Country is at war, at war with an enemy that uses a tactic of blending in and striking you when you least expect it so I wouldn't call it condemnation to not recruit them into your armed forces at the moment, I would call it being cautious.



Trigga said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/11/05/radicals.mosque/index.html
> 
> This violent superstition called 'islam' is a public safety hazard.
> 
> Islam should be outlawed and radicals should be deported to Antartica.


Islam and what these fuckers are doing are two totally different things.. If you wanted to give it a label it's call jihad

my condolences to the families.. sh*t has really been hitting the fan lately eh?
[/quote]
I agree.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> What upsets me about some posts in this thread....is it condemns an entire group of people....for the actions of a few. It is the same reason I get upset when I hear how the white man is keeping everyone down and how I should pay for the sins of my fathers fathers father. The white race has perpetrated some of the worst crimes against humanity in history....and it pisses me off that I get associated with that. I never owned anyone. I never made the decision to hire someone based on race or gender....but because I am a white man....I am constantly under suspicion. Some people are doing the same ignorant stereotyping in this thread and it irritates the crap out of me. Just like not every Catholic bombs abortion clinics....not every Muslim is a terrorist. Why is it that people need to cast these huge nets over groups of people when less then 1% are guilty of what you are trying to catch....it just doesnt make sense to me.
> 
> I was in the military...and there were some crazy ass dudes in there&#8230;from the jittery ******* white guy&#8230;the over intense intercity brother&#8230;the Asian that isn't quite right upstairs&#8230;..you can find them all in the military. Doesn't make them any less American&#8230;.it just makes them individuals. Because this one person goes crazy is not reason to condemn every American solder that may believe in a different God.


Generally I would agree, but as stated.... the reports are making it a lot more clear. Especially the witness reports. There are some crazy people in the military. Take Timothy McVey, the Oklahoma City Bomber, for instance. INSANE. But to my knowledge he didnt spout a well known saying (allah akbar, which we know is a common war cry before sadistic events as well as a common general praise to God) and he also didnt specifically target a group of people. I jumped the wrong way initially saying "The name says it all", but its seeming I was correct in my assumption.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Boobah said:


> everyone arguing with TWTR is being f*cking blind. Someone named Nidal Hassan goes on a shooting rampage on a US base and we're racist for jumping to conclusions. Wake up you morons we're at war with ISLAMISTS...who are muslims, and have muslim names. Everyone's so quick to point fingers at the people who have the balls to be like "yeah, he probably did it b/c he's muslim"


hey, welcome to america, i can see you have a lot to learn about our constitution, as well as the civil rights act of 1964. perhaps a good starting point is to read the bill of rights, specifically the first amendment, which guarantees the freedom to practice ANY religion.

after you're done that, research WWII and see what happened to japanese people when we were at war with them...

furthermore, we're not at war with the muslim world...we're at war with people who harbor terrorists, ANY AND ALL. the last time mankind went to war with a race, it resulted in mass genocide and the most embarrasing scar on humanity in the history of the world.

but you're from SC, so your response figures....and that's all im going to say about that...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> ....not every Muslim is a terrorist. Why is it that people need to cast these huge nets over groups of people when less then 1% are guilty of what you are trying to catch....it just doesnt make sense to me.


Ok, just to claify....I don't believe all Muslims are terrorists, but I believe a hell of a lot of terrorists, if not the majority of terrorists, are Muslim. Yea, I'll freely admit the minute I heard the guys name and what he did and what he said before he did it, I thought "Crazy Ass Jihadists at it again....". Right, wasn't I? 
The answer to your question is in the above statement. Watch the news.
Every time you see some shithead blowing up a busload of schoolchildren....Muslim. Every time you hear of some horrible atrocity in some third world cesspool....Muslims. What did you see on TV after 9/11? A video segment of thousands of Muslims cheering in the streets of some turd world country and burning a US Flag in celebration of the deaths of 3000+ innocent people. When you hear about an innocent woman buried up to her waist in sand and stoned to death.....yea you guessed it....MUSLIM.
When all you see of a culture is violence, barbarism, and hatred, it's kind of hard to think nice thoughts about them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> What did you see on TV after 9/11? A video segment of thousands of Muslims cheering in the streets of some turd world country and burning a US Flag in celebration of the deaths of 3000+ innocent people. When you hear about an innocent woman buried up to her waist in sand and stoned to death.....yea you guessed it....MUSLIM.
> When all you see of a culture is violence, barbarism, and hatred, it's kind of hard to think nice thoughts about them.


You dont think the same can be said when they televise solders returning home from any war? How do you think the people from those other countries feel when the US throws a parade for a victory? It seems some have a very narrow minded view of global events. I am not condoning terrorists or the pain they inflict...I would love for them all captured and executed. But the principle of innocent until proven guilty should apply when you are calling out probably the most practiced religion on the planet. If they were all terrorists or wanted to destroy America....we would be in deep sh*t. People talk a big game sitting behind their computer....I would hate to see what would happen if we were invaded and had enemy tanks driving through our cities.
All I am saying is that the actions of a few should not condemn the whole.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> All I am saying is that the actions of a few should not condemn the whole.


Then we're in agreement.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> What did you see on TV after 9/11? A video segment of thousands of Muslims cheering in the streets of some turd world country and burning a US Flag in celebration of the deaths of 3000+ innocent people. When you hear about an innocent woman buried up to her waist in sand and stoned to death.....yea you guessed it....MUSLIM.
> When all you see of a culture is violence, barbarism, and hatred, it's kind of hard to think nice thoughts about them.


You dont think the same can be said when they televise solders returning home from any war? How do you think the people from those other countries feel when the US throws a parade for a victory? It seems some have a very narrow minded view of global events. I am not condoning terrorists or the pain they inflict...I would love for them all captured and executed. But the principle of innocent until proven guilty should apply when you are calling out probably the most practiced religion on the planet. If they were all terrorists or wanted to destroy America....we would be in deep sh*t. People talk a big game sitting behind their computer....I would hate to see what would happen if we were invaded and had enemy tanks driving through our cities.
All I am saying is that the actions of a few should not condemn the whole.
[/quote]

couldn't agree more...innocent until proven guilty has been sacrificed these days for more "Security". i'll take liberty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

This is brutal...I feel sympathy, but that's all, because I can't say I've ever been in the position of the loved ones. Truely an evil act.



Ibanez247 said:


> everyone arguing with TWTR is being f*cking blind. Someone named Nidal Hassan goes on a shooting rampage on a US base and we're racist for jumping to conclusions. Wake up you morons we're at war with ISLAMISTS...who are muslims, and have muslim names. Everyone's so quick to point fingers at the people who have the balls to be like "yeah, he probably did it b/c he's muslim"


hey, welcome to america, i can see you have a lot to learn about our constitution, as well as the civil rights act of 1964. perhaps a good starting point is to read the bill of rights, specifically the first amendment, which guarantees the freedom to practice ANY religion.

after you're done that, research WWII and see what happened to japanese people when we were at war with them...

furthermore, we're not at war with the muslim world...we're at war with people who harbor terrorists, ANY AND ALL. the last time mankind went to war with a race, it resulted in mass genocide and the most embarrasing scar on humanity in the history of the world.

*but you're from SC, so your response figures....and that's all im going to say about that...*
[/quote]

Well played.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> ...innocent until proven guilty has been sacrificed these days for more "Security". i'll take liberty.


Couldn't have said it better man. You want my honest opinion? I'd rather die riddled with shrapnel from a suicide bomber then deal with all this Patriot Act bullshit. I think it was Benjiman Franklin that said "When you sacrifice freedom for security, you end up with neither" (sorry if I misquoted).


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> everyone arguing with TWTR is being f*cking blind. Someone named Nidal Hassan goes on a shooting rampage on a US base and we're racist for jumping to conclusions. Wake up you morons we're at war with ISLAMISTS...who are muslims, and have muslim names. Everyone's so quick to point fingers at the people who have the balls to be like "yeah, he probably did it b/c he's muslim"


hey, welcome to america, i can see you have a lot to learn about our constitution, as well as the civil rights act of 1964. perhaps a good starting point is to read the bill of rights, specifically the first amendment, which guarantees the freedom to practice ANY religion.

after you're done that, research WWII and see what happened to japanese people when we were at war with them...

furthermore, we're not at war with the muslim world...we're at war with people who harbor terrorists, ANY AND ALL. the last time mankind went to war with a race, it resulted in mass genocide and the most embarrasing scar on humanity in the history of the world.

but you're from SC, so your response figures....and that's all im going to say about that...
[/quote]

read what i wrote you damn hippy- i never said we should condemn an entire religion for it quit jumping in front of bullets for people that don't need it. I don't see how stating the obvious that the dude probably did it for religious reasons b/c of his arabic name (not that he was reportedly shouting allah akbar before the shooting) I love how you go off on tangents that are totally unrelated to what the post said. But you're from Massachusetts, so your response figures.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

So if a white guy named Peter Jesus did it.. We should automatically think he did it for religious reasons.. Because that's the only reason anyone does anything.. Get real dude


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Trigga said:


> So if a white guy named Peter Jesus did it.. We should automatically think he did it for religious reasons.. Because that's the only reason anyone does anything.. Get real dude


fool, you got it backwards.
If a White person did it cause there jsut plain out psycho!
If a Jesus or Jamaal did it, its cause of what the "white man" did to them hundred's of years ago.
If its a Kung Li that did it, its cause of the stress built up.
If al tariq ghandi did it, iits cause his religion told him theres 70+ virgins up there.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Boobah said:


> everyone arguing with TWTR is being f*cking blind. Someone named Nidal Hassan goes on a shooting rampage on a US base and we're racist for jumping to conclusions. Wake up you morons we're at war with ISLAMISTS...who are muslims, and have muslim names. Everyone's so quick to point fingers at the people who have the balls to be like "yeah, he probably did it b/c he's muslim"


hey, welcome to america, i can see you have a lot to learn about our constitution, as well as the civil rights act of 1964. perhaps a good starting point is to read the bill of rights, specifically the first amendment, which guarantees the freedom to practice ANY religion.

after you're done that, research WWII and see what happened to japanese people when we were at war with them...

furthermore, we're not at war with the muslim world...we're at war with people who harbor terrorists, ANY AND ALL. the last time mankind went to war with a race, it resulted in mass genocide and the most embarrasing scar on humanity in the history of the world.

but you're from SC, so your response figures....and that's all im going to say about that...
[/quote]

read what i wrote you damn hippy- i never said we should condemn an entire religion for it quit jumping in front of bullets for people that don't need it. I don't see how stating the obvious that the dude probably did it for religious reasons b/c of his arabic name (not that he was reportedly shouting allah akbar before the shooting) I love how you go off on tangents that are totally unrelated to what the post said. But you're from Massachusetts, so your response figures.
[/quote]

dude just deal with the fact. you are implying that his name has something to do with why he went off...there are plenty of cases of non-muslim people going crazy and killing a bunch of people, yet nobody correlates the two things (religion and their act). but with muslims (the largest group of people on earth), automatically they are a jihadist afghan terrorist with ties to al quida.

im not defending the guy, he's a douche and deserves (and will probably get) the death penalty. im standing up for every muslims right (in america) to practice their religion in peace, to be FREE from persecution because of their faith and to be treated equally by the american justice system.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I'll be honest, I think religion is one big pile of Bullshit.
With that said, you dont think this guy did what he did cause of his belief for his religion?
Him yelling Allah Akbur...Him have strange conversations with the head muslim guy in his mosque, who admitted the guy creeped him out with his thoughts?
Him feeling persecuted in the army cause hes a muslim didn't set him off?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> everyone arguing with TWTR is being f*cking blind. Someone named Nidal Hassan goes on a shooting rampage on a US base and we're racist for jumping to conclusions. Wake up you morons we're at war with ISLAMISTS...who are muslims, and have muslim names. Everyone's so quick to point fingers at the people who have the balls to be like "yeah, he probably did it b/c he's muslim"


hey, welcome to america, i can see you have a lot to learn about our constitution, as well as the civil rights act of 1964. perhaps a good starting point is to read the bill of rights, specifically the first amendment, which guarantees the freedom to practice ANY religion.

after you're done that, research WWII and see what happened to japanese people when we were at war with them...

furthermore, we're not at war with the muslim world...we're at war with people who harbor terrorists, ANY AND ALL. the last time mankind went to war with a race, it resulted in mass genocide and the most embarrasing scar on humanity in the history of the world.

but you're from SC, so your response figures....and that's all im going to say about that...
[/quote]

read what i wrote you damn hippy- i never said we should condemn an entire religion for it quit jumping in front of bullets for people that don't need it. I don't see how stating the obvious that the dude probably did it for religious reasons b/c of his arabic name (not that he was reportedly shouting allah akbar before the shooting) I love how you go off on tangents that are totally unrelated to what the post said. But you're from Massachusetts, so your response figures.
[/quote]

dude just deal with the fact. you are implying that his name has something to do with why he went off...there are plenty of cases of non-muslim people going crazy and killing a bunch of people, yet nobody correlates the two things (religion and their act). but with muslims (the largest group of people on earth), automatically they are a jihadist afghan terrorist with ties to al quida.

im not defending the guy, he's a douche and deserves (and will probably get) the death penalty. im standing up for every muslims right (in america) to practice their religion in peace, to be FREE from persecution because of their faith and to be treated equally by the american justice system.
[/quote]

dude don't tell me the minute you heard his name you didn't think the same damn thing that everyone in the world thought, but most people are just too scared of being non-pc to admit.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Gordeez said:


> I'll be honest, I think religion is one big pile of Bullshit.
> With that said, you dont think this guy did what he did cause of his belief for his religion?
> Him yelling Allah Akbur...Him have strange conversations with the head muslim guy in his mosque, who admitted the guy creeped him out with his thoughts?
> Him feeling persecuted in the army cause hes a muslim didn't set him off?


Its obvious now. Everything is coming together. From what you mentioned above, to him giving a lecture on Islam and how he believes that infidels should be decapitated, politely not specifying who the infidels are.

I threw out my opinion, got attacked for it, now it seems me and others on here were correct in our assumptions...

BUT what I like best..... Hopefully he pulls through cause he'll be on his way to Fort Leavenworth Prison (Military prison).... He'll be wishing his lethal injection date was sooner. They'll tear him apart, unless they use extra tax money keeping him safe for the next 12-15 years.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Twtr I agree with your first point dude.. I just don't agree with boobah saying he did it because he was Muslim, he did it because he was fucked in his head

this was no trained attacked planned on shaking the army on their hometurf.. This guy is a nutjob who went over the edge and forgot to kill himself and now has to deal with a hell of a lot


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Twtr I agree with your first point dude.. I just don't agree with boobah saying he did it because he was Muslim, *he did it because he was fucked in his head*
> 
> this was no trained attacked planned on shaking the army on their hometurf.. This guy is a nutjob who went over the edge and forgot to kill himself and now has to deal with a hell of a lot


Agreed. But you think the fact that he was a muslim had nothing to do with it? granted hes not normal, but im sure if he thinks his religion/people are being attacked, and they want him to be shipped out to attack his own kind, im sure it has some kind of strain on him, due to the fact he is a muslim.
Not saying all muslims are terrorist, but seeing as how were at war against a predominately Muslim country....


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Twtr I agree with your first point dude.. I just don't agree with boobah saying he did it because he was Muslim, he did it because he was fucked in his head
> 
> this was no trained attacked planned on shaking the army on their hometurf.. This guy is a nutjob who went over the edge and forgot to kill himself and now has to deal with a hell of a lot


Oh I'm not doubting he's fucked up. Obviously has a screw loose, but people cant just deny that his faith was part of it, especially since details are starting to emerge about him and his actions. The guy yesterday in Orlando didnt praise Jesus and war cry before shooting nor does he have what is now emerging as a slightly radical past as the Major from the Ft Hood shooting does.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

It's too bad this had to happen and my sympathy goes out to those who lost loved ones. There's something that definitely wasn't meshing up in that fellas gourd.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Oh I'm not doubting he's fucked up. Obviously has a screw loose, but people cant just deny that his faith was part of it, especially since details are starting to emerge about him and his actions. The guy yesterday in Orlando didnt praise Jesus and war cry before shooting nor does he have what is now emerging as a slightly radical past as the Major from the Ft Hood shooting does.


My point is simply that just because anti-abortion radicals are bombing abortion clinics doesnt mean that everyone that doesnt agree with abortion should be condemned. It seems like just because this guy spouted some religious phrase.....anyone with a Muslim last name should be rounded up and shot. I have a very good friend whose family is from Iraq...he is an attorney and has worked most of his professional career for non-profit agencies that deal with domestic violence...including being a prosecuting attorney. Just because he is of Persian decent...doesnt mean he has not done more for people in this country then most of the anti-Muslim extremists on this forum.

I just wish people would not judge a person by their name.....and judge them for their actions.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh I'm not doubting he's fucked up. Obviously has a screw loose, but people cant just deny that his faith was part of it, especially since details are starting to emerge about him and his actions. The guy yesterday in Orlando didnt praise Jesus and war cry before shooting nor does he have what is now emerging as a slightly radical past as the Major from the Ft Hood shooting does.


My point is simply that just because anti-abortion radicals are bombing abortion clinics doesnt mean that everyone that doesnt agree with abortion should be condemned. It seems like just because this guy spouted some religious phrase.....anyone with a Muslim last name should be rounded up and shot. I have a very good friend whose family is from Iraq...he is an attorney and has worked most of his professional career for non-profit agencies that deal with domestic violence...including being a prosecuting attorney. Just because he is of Persian decent...doesnt mean he has not done more for people in this country then most of the anti-Muslim extremists on this forum.

I just wish people would not judge a person by their name.....and judge them for their actions.
[/quote]

Its unfortunate but these extremist, if thats what this guy turns out to be, aren't doing anything to hinder those opinions.

Just because I associated his name with his actions doesnt mean I went out and beat up the first middle eastern person I saw, just saying that it wasn't a shock when his name was released.... That was pretty much my point this whole time.People through what I said out of context. Anybody that says they WERE shocked when they heard a person with an Islamic/Arabic named opened fire on soldiers is a liar. I was more shocked when they released he was a Major than anything.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

when they released his name i obviously thought he could have ties to some terrorist group in the middle east...and that's unfortunate that we've all been trained to do that. on the flip, i know a few muslim people and they're cool as hell, and they tell me all the time about how unfairly they've been treated because of the acts of a few suicidal maniacs.

GG had a great point with the abortion clinic bombers. another group of nuts who are usually religiously motivated...nobody regards them as terrorists...just whacked out psycho's...

(on another note, a few weeks ago on the radio, they were talking about muslims and how they're all terrorists, and they further went on to say that they dont consider the unibomber a terrorist!!! just a crazy nut who had a lot of explosives training).

the world is fucked.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> when they released his name i obviously thought he could have ties to some terrorist group in the middle east...and that's unfortunate that we've all been trained to do that. on the flip, i know a few muslim people and they're cool as hell, and they tell me all the time about how unfairly they've been treated because of the acts of a few suicidal maniacs.
> 
> GG had a great point with the abortion clinic bombers. another group of nuts who are usually religiously motivated...nobody regards them as terrorists...just whacked out psycho's...
> 
> ...


We don't regard, well some don't regard abortion bombers as terrorist, but the government charges them for terrorist-ick attacks.
To say the uni-bomber isnt a terrorist is flat out stupid. And yes in today's age, we do target people with muslim names in attacks. I think its mainly the fact sine after 9/11 everyone became a little racist towards them. Also, the fact were bombing there country, were afraid they're going to get an inside job on us, again. So tensions are heightened.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

the plot is getting thicker. I'm sure it was just PTSD though....

Joe Lieberman tends to think it was an act of islamist (not islamic damnit) terror


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Not just thicker, but solid. Guy's got ties to the same Mosque that A: Some of the 9/11 hijackers attended and B: Was run by an islamic nut job who constantly promoted terrorism and has since fled the country. Also did some kind of graduate presentation on how Muslims should be allowed to leave the army as "concientous objectors" due to the wars in Iraq/Afganistan.
What amazes me is that he got away with this crap for so long. Why wasn't he ever investigated? By all reports he was very outspoken about his beliefs, why the f*ck didn't anybody in the army look into this guys background, realize he was a nut an DD his ass?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> Not just thicker, but solid. Guy's got ties to the same Mosque that A: Some of the 9/11 hijackers attended and B: Was run by an islamic nut job who constantly promoted terrorism and has since fled the country. Also did some kind of graduate presentation on how Muslims should be allowed to leave the army as "concientous objectors" due to the wars in Iraq/Afganistan.
> What amazes me is that he got away with this crap for so long. Why wasn't he ever investigated? By all reports he was very outspoken about his beliefs, why the f*ck didn't anybody in the army look into this guys background, realize he was a nut an DD his ass?


not to speculate but maybe it was looked over b/c of his special abilities, ie psychiatrist


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> Not just thicker, but solid. Guy's got ties to the same Mosque that A: Some of the 9/11 hijackers attended and B: Was run by an islamic nut job who constantly promoted terrorism and has since fled the country. Also did some kind of graduate presentation on how Muslims should be allowed to leave the army as "concientous objectors" due to the wars in Iraq/Afganistan.
> What amazes me is that he got away with this crap for so long. Why wasn't he ever investigated? By all reports he was very outspoken about his beliefs, why the f*ck didn't anybody in the army look into this guys background, realize he was a nut an DD his ass?


He wasn't investigated b/c people were afraid of not being "PC" or labeling muslims. People are too touchy (much like members on this board trying to be PC).


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

The PC thing is overdone...there are probably better reasons than because someone was too PC. Maybe it's illegal to remove someone for something speculative like that? Anyone know the laws?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

diddye said:


> Not just thicker, but solid. Guy's got ties to the same Mosque that A: Some of the 9/11 hijackers attended and B: Was run by an islamic nut job who constantly promoted terrorism and has since fled the country. Also did some kind of graduate presentation on how Muslims should be allowed to leave the army as "concientous objectors" due to the wars in Iraq/Afganistan.
> What amazes me is that he got away with this crap for so long. Why wasn't he ever investigated? By all reports he was very outspoken about his beliefs, why the f*ck didn't anybody in the army look into this guys background, realize he was a nut an DD his ass?


He wasn't investigated b/c people were afraid of not being "PC" or labeling muslims. People are too touchy (much like members on this board trying to be PC).
[/quote]
or he was investigated, and they realized that it wasnt worth it. just a guess, seeming as to how they investigate almost everything.... gitmo is filled with people who they just have a hunch about, I am pretty sure they would have tossed this dude in there faster than grass through a buffalo if they thought he was a threat. I also read a ton of reports from soldiers he treated who said he was by far the best military psychiatrist that they had seen. 
and him asking to be allowed to leave the army i dont think makes him a small minority.... for whatever his reason was. 
and I am not being touchy, or trying to be PC.... im just playing devils advocate which i think is something that people on this board, or people who generally have strong opinions, arent used to.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Nick G said:


> Not just thicker, but solid. Guy's got ties to the same Mosque that A: Some of the 9/11 hijackers attended and B: Was run by an islamic nut job who constantly promoted terrorism and has since fled the country. Also did some kind of graduate presentation on how Muslims should be allowed to leave the army as "concientous objectors" due to the wars in Iraq/Afganistan.
> What amazes me is that he got away with this crap for so long. Why wasn't he ever investigated? By all reports he was very outspoken about his beliefs, why the f*ck didn't anybody in the army look into this guys background, realize he was a nut an DD his ass?


He wasn't investigated b/c people were afraid of not being "PC" or labeling muslims. People are too touchy (much like members on this board trying to be PC).
[/quote]
or he was investigated, and they realized that it wasnt worth it. just a guess, seeming as to how they investigate almost everything.... gitmo is filled with people who they just have a hunch about, I am pretty sure they would have tossed this dude in there faster than grass through a buffalo if they thought he was a threat. I also read a ton of reports from soldiers he treated who said he was by far the best military psychiatrist that they had seen. 
and him asking to be allowed to leave the army i dont think makes him a small minority.... for whatever his reason was. 
and I am not being touchy, or trying to be PC.... im just playing devils advocate which i think is something that people on this board, or people who generally have strong opinions, arent used to.
[/quote]

He was investigated but the gov't didn't want to do anything. Hassan gave all the warning sign and signals of his intent. His co-workers, classmates, and fellow soldiers complained about his anti-american views. He even gave a presentation that muslims should be able to leave the military if their views contradicted their missions. He justified bombings and warned that servicemen may commit bombings domestically. As far as being PC,

"The issue here is that there's a political correctness climate in the military. They don't want to say anything because it would be considered questioning somebody's religious belief, or they're afraid of an equal opportunity lawsuit."

"They should've confronted him - our professors, officers - but they were too concerned about being politically correct."

LINK


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude...if you can find one other source besides fox news, i will consider it credible, because so far, the only place i've heard the bashing of his religious beliefs is from that outlet.

CNN had a quote from a soldier who was shot, and he said he was unsure if he was shouting arab words or not, he said it's tough to remember things correctly in that situation..

of course, fox states it as he was DEFINITELY yelling those things, and that he's an extremist with "possible" ties to a terror organization...

lets step back for a second and not ASSUME that just because he is muslim he is automatically a terrorist. sh*t was coming out about this guy before anyone knew wtf happened for real. taking any news at face value is dangerous and totally wrong, this needs a LOT more investigation.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> dude...if you can find one other source besides fox news, i will consider it credible, because so far, the only place i've heard the bashing of his religious beliefs is from that outlet.
> 
> CNN had a quote from a soldier who was shot, and he said he was unsure if he was shouting arab words or not, he said it's tough to remember things correctly in that situation..
> 
> ...


Take the blinders off.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

diddye said:


> He wasn't investigated b/c people were afraid of not being "PC" or labeling muslims. People are too touchy (much like members on this board trying to be PC).


Im certainly not trying to be PC...I just get tired of all the stereotyping. I hope to be judged as an individual...which is why I judge people as individuals. If someone belongs to a terrorist group then they are a terrorist...but not simply because they share a very common sir name. I also happen to agree that if a military member has family in Iraq or Afghanistan...they should be able to be released from the service if they so choose.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> dude...if you can find one other source besides fox news, i will consider it credible, because so far, the only place i've heard the bashing of his religious beliefs is from that outlet.
> 
> CNN had a quote from a soldier who was shot, and he said he was unsure if he was shouting arab words or not, he said it's tough to remember things correctly in that situation..
> 
> ...


Take the blinders off.
[/quote]

sorry man, not until you turn off faux. have a rational discussion, not "oh i heard he was a terrorist from the guys over at faux, and he also had ties because someone said that he did this, and then another guy came out and said this..." there is no fact based reporting there, it's all hearsay, which is fine, it's fine to speculate, but not to imply that someone was who the news says they were simply because one news source says they were that way...

GG well said, if i ever get in trouble i'd hate to have you guys on the jury...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Fox News is too right wing, all the others are too left wing. I honestly don't think there's any good news station for moderates any more.
For the record, the info I posted about him being linked to that wacko Imam and the 9/11 terrorists, and his presentation, came from MSNBC, which while not the worst of the left wing news sources is still hopelessly biased, imho. The articles have since mysteriously dissappeared since I read them yesterday though.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> He wasn't investigated b/c people were afraid of not being "PC" or labeling muslims. People are too touchy (much like members on this board trying to be PC).


Im certainly not trying to be PC...I just get tired of all the stereotyping. I hope to be judged as an individual...which is why I judge people as individuals. If someone belongs to a terrorist group then they are a terrorist...but not simply because they share a very common sir name. I also happen to agree that if a military member has family in Iraq or Afghanistan...they should be able to be released from the service if they so choose.
[/quote]
Stereo-typing will never be gone. Same as racism. We know its not right, but it will be here for ever. Just like religion.
I DO agree that people who have family over there should be allowed to leave the service.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> dude...if you can find one other source besides fox news, i will consider it credible, because so far, the only place i've heard the bashing of his religious beliefs is from that outlet.
> 
> CNN had a quote from a soldier who was shot, and he said he was unsure if he was shouting arab words or not, he said it's tough to remember things correctly in that situation..
> 
> ...


Its pretty funny actually. When i posted that link for fox news on purpose, I KNEW somebody would complain and basically write it off. Typical.

BTW, here's an article by TIME magazine saying basically the same stuff if that floats your boat.

LINK


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> He wasn't investigated b/c people were afraid of not being "PC" or labeling muslims. People are too touchy (much like members on this board trying to be PC).


Im certainly not trying to be PC...I just get tired of all the stereotyping. I hope to be judged as an individual...which is why I judge people as individuals. If someone belongs to a terrorist group then they are a terrorist...but not simply because they share a very common sir name. I also happen to agree that if a military member has family in Iraq or Afghanistan...they should be able to be released from the service if they so choose.
[/quote]

I can only speak for myself, but when I read about the shootings, my first thought was some "must be some young american that recently turned muslim, or a muslim that infiltrated the military". I would be surprised it was a stereotypical american-young white male. The only reason I think this first is b/c the shootings we've had has always had something to do w/ islamic fundamentalist sympathizers. Remember the asian muslim chaplin guy that attacked his own men? Or adam gadan(sp?) that fought for the taliban? Or the recent cell that was planning to attack america that was broken by the UK?

About hassan, to my knowledge he didn't have family in iraq or afghanistan. He simply was against fighting muslims. Would that mean that if America ever fought in Europe that Americans can opt out b/c he claim Christianity? Many countries in the world are Christian so how would that work? I agree that fighting your own homeland would make soldiers torn inside so I'm not sure where my stance on that would be.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> sorry man, not until you turn off faux. have a rational discussion, not "oh i heard he was a terrorist from the guys over at faux, and he also had ties because someone said that he did this, and then another guy came out and said this..."* there is no fact based reporting there, it's all hearsay, *which is fine, it's fine to speculate, but not to imply that someone was who the news says they were simply because one news source says they were that way...
> 
> GG well said, if i ever get in trouble i'd hate to have you guys on the jury...


'Rules of Evidence' friend.... (remember there have been multiple witness reports of the man's actions on the scene) If two or more witnesses whose testimony, original or reported, and neither is speaking from the narration of others, now becomes factual evidence and not hearsay.

Good thing I kept my Rules of Evidence text...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

witness testimony is only hearsay if it comes from a third party.

and the "rules of evidence" state that hearsay is inadmissable by the accuser in a criminal case.

but regardless, this isn't a court, or a trial. witness statements and other third party paraphrases are being reported by the media...this is called hearsay.

diddye, it's too easy, i knew it was fox before i even clicked it. who woulda thunk, YOU of all people would've posted a link to such a trashy, tabloid outlet? typical, i'll tell ya.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Edit: ahh, not even worth it. The facts are coming out that he's an Islamic radical. Just read his presentation where he threatens adverse effects if Muslims aren't released from the miltary. Thats enough.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im not arguing that he's not an islamic terrorist asshole. im saying until ALL the facts are out, we definitely shouldn't judge based on what the fear mongering media spoon feeds us.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I tend to agree, but where we differ is I don't think good judgment is necessarily being judgmental


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Well said^^
If you were a cop, who would you stop and search first, the white guy in a buisness suit or the black guy wearing gang colors? DUH the black guy, not because of the color of his skin, but because of what he's wearing. Of coarse, if you did that, the gang banger would immediately cry racisim....even though you caught him with a loaded gun stuck down the front of his pants and two pocketfuls of meth.
Same thing here, only in this case the guy would've played the 'religion card' instead of the 'race card'. This whole PC thing has gone from annoying to downright scary.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> Well said^^
> If you were a cop, who would you stop and search first, the white guy in a buisness suit or the black guy wearing gang colors? DUH the black guy, not because of the color of his skin, but because of what he's wearing. Of coarse, if you did that, the gang banger would immediately cry racisim....even though you caught him with a loaded gun stuck down the front of his pants and two pocketfuls of meth.
> Same thing here, only in this case the guy would've played the 'religion card' instead of the 'race card'. This whole PC thing has gone from annoying to downright scary.


Honestly, these days I would search the guy in the suit because I am getting fucked over much harder by fraudulent white collar assholes than I am by some guy wearing a red or blue rag!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well said^^
> If you were a cop, who would you stop and search first, the white guy in a buisness suit or the black guy wearing gang colors? DUH the black guy, not because of the color of his skin, but because of what he's wearing. Of coarse, if you did that, the gang banger would immediately cry racisim....even though you caught him with a loaded gun stuck down the front of his pants and two pocketfuls of meth.
> Same thing here, only in this case the guy would've played the 'religion card' instead of the 'race card'. This whole PC thing has gone from annoying to downright scary.


Honestly, these days I would search the guy in the suit because I am getting fucked over much harder by fraudulent white collar assholes than I am by some guy wearing a red or blue rag!
[/quote]

honestly, you're full of it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Honestly?

i dont think you can trust anyone these days.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> So if a white guy named Peter Jesus did it.. We should automatically think he did it for religious reasons.. Because that's the only reason anyone does anything.. Get real dude


We wouldn't. Because in general it is not the stated goal of liked named people to attack, kill, and destroy us.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

lol damn dude don't hold back tell us how you really feel


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> GG had a great point with the abortion clinic bombers. another group of nuts who are usually religiously motivated...nobody regards them as terrorists...just whacked out psycho's...
> 
> (


And when a baby murder clinic is blown up, the first thing I will think is that is a religious nut, as they have a history of taking this illegal action.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Boobah said:


> Well said^^
> If you were a cop, who would you stop and search first, the white guy in a buisness suit or the black guy wearing gang colors? DUH the black guy, not because of the color of his skin, but because of what he's wearing. Of coarse, if you did that, the gang banger would immediately cry racisim....even though you caught him with a loaded gun stuck down the front of his pants and two pocketfuls of meth.
> Same thing here, only in this case the guy would've played the 'religion card' instead of the 'race card'. This whole PC thing has gone from annoying to downright scary.


Honestly, these days I would search the guy in the suit because I am getting fucked over much harder by fraudulent white collar assholes than I am by some guy wearing a red or blue rag!
[/quote]

honestly, you're full of it
[/quote]

this
-------
your head


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> this
> -------
> your head


danny is deep.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Nick G said:


> this
> -------
> your head


danny is deep.
[/quote]

It is not possible to be racist towards muslims. It is not a race.

I have met many fine Arabs.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well said^^
> If you were a cop, who would you stop and search first, the white guy in a buisness suit or the black guy wearing gang colors? DUH the black guy, not because of the color of his skin, but because of what he's wearing. Of coarse, if you did that, the gang banger would immediately cry racisim....even though you caught him with a loaded gun stuck down the front of his pants and two pocketfuls of meth.
> Same thing here, only in this case the guy would've played the 'religion card' instead of the 'race card'. This whole PC thing has gone from annoying to downright scary.


Honestly, these days I would search the guy in the suit because I am getting fucked over much harder by fraudulent white collar assholes than I am by some guy wearing a red or blue rag!
[/quote]

honestly, you're full of it
[/quote]

this
-------
your head
[/quote]

what's so over my head about that dumbass statement? you whining about the man keeping you down? Did you just get laid off recently or have a home foreclosed on?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Boob-ah


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> this
> -------
> your head


danny is deep.
[/quote]

It is not possible to be racist towards muslims. It is not a race.

I have met many fine Arabs.
[/quote]
it is possible to be completely ignorant towards a large group of people.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> GG had a great point with the abortion clinic bombers. another group of nuts who are usually religiously motivated...nobody regards them as terrorists...just whacked out psycho's...
> (


And when a baby murder clinic is blown up, the first thing I will think is that is a religious nut, as they have a history of taking this illegal action.
[/quote]

[/thread]


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

In a little bit of justice, the shooter may be paralyzed

Link


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

diddye said:


> In a little bit of justice, the shooter may be paralyzed
> 
> Link


I hope he's not paralyzed. I would like him to be in the general population when he gets to Fort Leavenworth.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

What a shame. Now the next army base he tries to shoot up will have to be wheelchair friendly.
I just hope the Army is left alone to prosecute him and the Feds don't try to get in on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> What a shame. Now the next army base he tries to shoot up will have to be wheelchair friendly.
> I just hope the Army is left alone to prosecute him and the Feds don't try to get in on it.


Isn't the Federal government in charge of the military courts?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hassan sounds like a nice chap!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> Well said^^
> If you were a cop, who would you stop and search first, the white guy in a buisness suit or the black guy wearing gang colors? DUH the black guy, not because of the color of his skin, but because of what he's wearing. Of coarse, if you did that, the gang banger would immediately cry racisim....even though you caught him with a loaded gun stuck down the front of his pants and two pocketfuls of meth.
> Same thing here, only in this case the guy would've played the 'religion card' instead of the 'race card'. This whole PC thing has gone from annoying to downright scary.


Seriously...I think you need to clarify what crime you are investigating. If you are going to stereotype someone....you need to go a little deeper then "the black guy did it".

OK...let me make my point a little clearer. To me, negative stereotyping is hearing someone's last name and deeming them a terrorist. It is seeing any black guy and saying "Yup...there goes a gang member!". it is when you take a huge group of people and hold them accountable for what a tiny fraction of its members have done. I dont know about you....but my race, country and gender have done a lot of things throughout history that I am not only appalled by...but would hate to be held accountable for. Well...that is exactly what some of you in this thread are doing. It isnt about being PC....it is about analyzing the numbers. If you can show me that statistically....37% of people named Hasan are terrorists....I would be on board....I just doubt that is the case.

I will go a little further and say that the kind of stereotyping I dont have a problem with is a cop questioning a young male wearing gang colors in the area of a shooting. It is all about running the numbers.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah totally gg I agree 100%.. It's like how a lot of the world hate Americans from what they see on the news and the snobbish tourists that tarnish the image.. There are so many cool Yankees that don't fit that discription but you are all branded the same. It's not fair but to be honest, it won't stop anytime soon


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Seriously...I think you need to clarify what crime you are investigating. If you are going to stereotype someone....you need to go a little deeper then "the black guy did it".
> 
> I will go a little further and say that the kind of stereotyping I dont have a problem with is a cop questioning a young male wearing gang colors in the area of a shooting. It is all about running the numbers.


Like I said, if I were a cop I would question the guy in gang colors. I was just making a point that if the dude happened to be black he'd probably play the race card....the same way if you questioned a guy with an Islamic name because he had contact with a terrorist group. Even though in both the above cases you have a honest reason for questioning the guy, all the PC idiots out there will immediatly scream "Racial Profiling!!!" or some stupid bullshit.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont know if it was said already i just read the first and last page of this, but i think we need to be careful here, labeling muslims or people with islamic names as a terroists is a bad thing i think, i dont think we need to see interment camps on muslims like we did the japanese during world war 2


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well said^^
> If you were a cop, who would you stop and search first, the white guy in a buisness suit or the black guy wearing gang colors? DUH the black guy, not because of the color of his skin, but because of what he's wearing. Of coarse, if you did that, the gang banger would immediately cry racisim....even though you caught him with a loaded gun stuck down the front of his pants and two pocketfuls of meth.
> Same thing here, only in this case the guy would've played the 'religion card' instead of the 'race card'. This whole PC thing has gone from annoying to downright scary.


Seriously...I think you need to clarify what crime you are investigating. If you are going to stereotype someone....you need to go a little deeper then "the black guy did it".

OK...let me make my point a little clearer. To me, negative stereotyping is hearing someone's last name and deeming them a terrorist. It is seeing any black guy and saying "Yup...there goes a gang member!". it is when you take a huge group of people and hold them accountable for what a tiny fraction of its members have done. I dont know about you....but my race, country and gender have done a lot of things throughout history that I am not only appalled by...but would hate to be held accountable for. Well...that is exactly what some of you in this thread are doing. It isnt about being PC....it is about analyzing the numbers. If you can show me that statistically....37% of people named Hasan are terrorists....I would be on board....I just doubt that is the case.

I will go a little further and say that the kind of stereotyping I dont have a problem with is a cop questioning a young male wearing gang colors in the area of a shooting. It is all about running the numbers.
[/quote]
My gripe about your Post Assman, is your a racist. You include the black man, but shut, what about us Mexicans? Havent we done enough sh*t to in this group of misfits/Sterotyping?

In seriousness, that was a Joke.

But I will admit, I do Judge people. By religion, Race you name it. I judge EVERYONE. Might piss some folks off, but, well thats me.
I know its not right, but dammit, I learn to live with it.
WHen I heard it was a Haasan, i thought Al Queda or some sh*t liek that. REason being, were at war with a Muslim country.
When I hear Lopez or Malik, I do think of skin color. I do think of thugs and gangbangers. So sue me. its not right but...Im fine with it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

anybody else confused why the reporting of this has more or less dropped off?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Boobah said:


> anybody else confused why the reporting of this has more or less dropped off?


Sadly, no. There won't be any pumpkin pie for Christmas and Kellogg's is unable to L'eggo of my Eggos, so Fort Hood has become unimportant. God, I love the mainstream media sometimes.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

because life moves on.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> because life moves on.


umm no it doesn't, there's still an investigation and unanswered questions so maybe your life moves on but the rest of us would like to know what's going on.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

He's been charged with 12 counts of murder and they're considering a 13th count for the one woman's unborn baby. Right now they're probably just investigating and building a case against the scumbag. Plus they have to make sure he's all nice and healed up before they sentance him to death.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

apparently he had been emailing one known terrorist saying "we will meet together in heaven"


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> apparently he had been emailing one known terrorist saying "we will meet together in heaven"


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/11/20/...in5722507.shtml

interesting

guess i'm still racist though for saying he was an islamist terrorist


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Boobah said:


> because life moves on.


umm no it doesn't, there's still an investigation and unanswered questions so maybe your life moves on but the rest of us would like to know what's going on.
[/quote]

I don't know what you are talking about Boobah about this dissapearing...we had CNN on at my parents place last night and this was talked about for almost 3 hours with mall interludes for other stories...just because it isn't front page anymore doesn't mean it isn't still being reported on.

By the way, just as a little side topic while there is a break in action, what do you guys think about Al Jazeera quietly becoming a rival of CNN and BBC in the west?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

we all know he did it. why dont they just throw him into prison?
dont respect anyone who just takes life away needlesly. i think we can all say it was a mix of islamic craziness and plain phsyco.

hey danny. is al jzeera really that big now? (this may need a thread of itself)


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Boobah said:


> apparently he had been emailing one known terrorist saying "we will meet together in heaven"


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/11/20/...in5722507.shtml

interest*ing

guess i'm still racist though for saying he was an islamist terrorist*
[/quote]

Yep me too. I got bashed from my very first (and now factual) post in this thread.


----------

